
Ask HN: Is Google Apps Down? - dhruvkar
Logging into our google apps email this morning, I was greeted with &quot;We are sorry, but you do not have access to Email&quot;. I tried calling the support number, after being on hold for 15 minutes, the call disconnected. Now the support number is &quot;unreachable&quot;.Their Support Chat is &quot;not available&quot;. Their app dashboard says everything is running: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;appsstatus#hl=en&amp;v=status<p>Anyone else experiences even one of these issues?<p>UPDATE 1: Gmail is experiencing outages and it seems to be (only?) affecting Google for Work customers.<p>If you get the page:&quot;<i>We are sorry, but you do not have access to Email.</i>&quot; try turning Gmail off and then back on for everyone in your organization in the Admin Console. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;answer&#x2F;57919<p>UPDATE 2: Gmail Service Disruption - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;appsstatus#hl=en&amp;v=issue&amp;sid=1&amp;iid=3ea584e120290efde09577a612d75ea7
======
palakz
We use Google Apps too but the services are up and running perfectly.

On googling, I realized this is a common issue reported multiple time.

Few things that you would like to consider and think: \- Did you guys just
started using Google Apps. If yes, then it takes around 24 hours for the
services to get activated. \- The admin might have suspended the account. \-
Are you sure your payments for Google Apps are going through? We faced a
similar problem once when we had a problem with our Credit Card.

~~~
dhruvkar
I ran through these before posting. I'm the admin | on automatic billing, with
last payment made September 2nd | been a google apps customer 6 months. Last
night everything was working fine. I've made no changes.

It's very weird I can't reach anyone on their support line. It's just ringing
out.

------
mtmail
Higher than usual complains on Twitter if that's a guide.
[http://downdetector.com/status/gmail](http://downdetector.com/status/gmail)

~~~
dhruvkar
Thanks for this. Looks like there are Gmail outages. The apps dashboard
doesn't indicate this is the case.

